# Last night class....Recovery update.



## matt.m (Feb 16, 2007)

Wooooo Hoooo,

I tell you last nights TKD class was cool getting to watch the folks train.  I got to help one of the little kids.  I injured my knee this past Tuesday so that has set me back a bit. (Just when I was starting to heal better.)

Anyway, hapkido time came and it was only GM Hildebrand, James Williams (One of West hapkido's dans), and myself.

We went over the first ten wrist, first twenty clothes, and the first five cane.  ( I used my personal oak curved handle one for the drill since I am walking with it.)

Of course I modified everything as necessary.  There was only so much I can do considering I cant put but a few pounds of pressure at most on my left leg.

However, it was just so much fun, it helped me realize exactly what was optimal to do with my flat tire and such.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 16, 2007)

Glad you are doing well Matt.  Take is easy and be careful with that knee.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely Matt go slow!!!  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## exile (Feb 16, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Wooooo Hoooo,
> 
> I tell you last nights TKD class was cool getting to watch the folks train.  I got to help one of the little kids.  I injured my knee this past Tuesday so that has set me back a bit. (Just when I was starting to heal better.)


,

_OUCH,_ Matt!... what happened??



matt.m said:


> Anyway, hapkido time came and it was only GM Hildebrand, James Williams (One of West hapkido's dans), and myself.
> 
> We went over the first ten wrist, first twenty clothes, and the first five cane.  ( I used my personal oak curved handle one for the drill since I am walking with it.)
> 
> ...



You sound a lot more postive and chipper than I would be if I were in your situation... any reliable up-to-the-minute info yet on how long you can expect it to take before you're completely back up to speed?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2007)

Matt!

:tantrum:

Be Careful with that knee!!!  What did you do??


----------



## matt.m (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, you all have seen how St. L got pelted hard with the snow and ice?  Well, I hit a rough spot.  My leg locked, I felt stuff that "Was" recovering tear.  I of course hit the deck in all of 10 degree weather.  

That was Tuesday, Wed. I went to the hospital and got a thicker ace wrap and put the brace back on.  All is not lost though.  I mean I wont really be able to anything major until our May tournament, and that is best effort.

I was told sometime around Christmas I will most likely be where I was at.  The good news is that I am keeping my hips and hamstrings flexible.  I am still doing a lot of ab work.  I can, as mentioned do the hapkido hand stuff, at least modified......show the setup etc.

I am having a hapkido / tae kwon do party at my house tomorrow.  At 11 our 4th dan and a couple of the fellas are coming over and we are going to work on convention stuff.  I have been asked to help teach a knife flow drill.

I also have on vhs the UFC that happened on Superbowl weekend and the EliteXC that just happened on the 10th.

So no big deal.  Thank you for all the concern you guys are showing, ya' all are the coolest.  Hey by the way, I am in need of friends on the myspace.com.  So if you guys could help me out please?

http://myspace.com/mskmattm


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2007)

Matt

I am glad to hear that you are training again and enjoying training and take this for what it is worth. I have pushed recovery before myself, not the knee but the back and all I can say is you really only have to choices here

1) Take it slow and recover properly and train for a very long time

2) Take it fast and stop training all together
2a) Wait and start all over again
2b) never train again.

Please take it slow and I know it is very hard to do that.

I forced it with my back and ended up in the hospital and unable to train for a couple years. And I never went back to TKD I did end up in CMA though but I started with Yang style 24 form, it was all I could handle at first.

Later I was on crutches with a broken ankle from Shaolin long fist and figuring out how to kick with my other leg and not fall off my crutches and I figured out pretty well how to spin that thing like a sword but in retrospect I was damn lucky not to re-break it of break something else.

I could go on but I am already sounding WAY too preachy

Just take it easy that is all.


----------



## exile (Feb 16, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Well, you all have seen how St. L got pelted hard with the snow and ice?  Well, I hit a rough spot.  My leg locked, I felt stuff that "Was" recovering tear.  I of course hit the deck in all of 10 degree weather.



Ouch for _real!_

But in a sense I am relievedI (and a few others I suspect) was afraid you were rushing it a little and overdid some leg workout stuff... but anyone is entitled to have a bad run-in with ice. It's almost happened to me, a couple of times, in my own recent encounters with winter ice and snow here in Columbus...



matt.m said:


> That was Tuesday, Wed. I went to the hospital and got a thicker ace wrap and put the brace back on.  All is not lost though.  I mean I wont really be able to anything major until our May tournament, and that is best effort.
> 
> I was told sometime around Christmas I will most likely be where I was at.  The good news is that I am keeping my hips and hamstrings flexible.  I am still doing a lot of ab work.  I can, as mentioned do the hapkido hand stuff, at least modified......show the setup etc.
> 
> ...



OK, pal, I'll be seeing you theregotta take my little boy to his archery class, with check up on you on myspace these evening!


----------



## wade (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! Matt this is really great............... You are doing so well, and only a few injuries. OH man, just think, me and you and a FREAKING BASE BALL BAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What is it about slow down that you don't understand? Do you want an injury that will go on for years? Do you want to have to stop before you are ready? Keep doing this crap and you will.
Oh yeah, the best of luck in your new endeavors.  :uhyeah: You know that last was just sarcasm, tight?


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2007)

Great news Matt...Go slowly so as not to REALLY put yourself in pain..


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2007)

Bears, really big bears that are really fast and hungry. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## matt.m (Feb 23, 2007)

Wade, 

I think you missed the part where I had slipped on ice.  It's cool, I have had silly jarhead moments as well.


----------

